# view ttyv1 with ssh



## killwin (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

At home, programs write logs to the screen on ttyv1. But i'm not at home and i want to view the ttyv1 screen.

I'm connected with ssh on my computer.

How to pipe ttyv1 to a file like /dev/ttyv1 > /home/totoro/log ?

Thanks


----------



## sverreh (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe /var/log/messages will give you the same information?


----------



## MG (Apr 3, 2010)

To view whats happening on ttyv1:

```
watch /dev/ttyv1
```
Only new messages are visible


----------

